# alimentation G4



## trempol (25 Mars 2008)

Je dois remplacer le bloc alimentation, peut-on me dire si un bloc pour G4 400 peut se monter sur un G4 867 super drive.

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2008)

non


----------



## trempol (25 Mars 2008)

merci de la réponse cela m'évite un achat inutile sur ebay


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

Mackie étant en phase "peu locace", je vais préciser quand même un peu, pour faciliter tes recherches : à priori, et à coup sur pour tous les G4 à facade "anthracite", les bloc d'alim sont interchangeables, seule la puissance disponible changeant (de 200W pour les plus anciens à 338W pour les "audionumériques").

Remplacer une alim récente par une plus ancienne contraint donc à limiter la consommation du Mac (en limitant les accessoires, disques, cartes PCI ...), mais ça peut servir en dépannage, mais pas sur le long terme s'il y a trop d'écart de puissance.

Pour les PM G4 à façade gris clair, je n'en ai jamais ouvert, donc je ne sais pas trop. Ils ont des alim de 360W, mais je pense qu'elles ont le même boîtier, et donc qu'elles peuvent être montées, mais fourniront-t-elle assez de courant même pour juste le Mac et un disque, là, je ne sais pas, vu qu'en montant en fréquence, le G4 devient forcément plus gourmand.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2008)

il manque un cable d'alimentation sur un G4 400 que demande un G4 867 Mhz


----------



## claude72 (25 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il manque un cable d'alimentation sur un G4 400 que demande un G4 867 Mhz


Les 1ers G4 re-fabriquaient le 24 V de la prise FireWire (et de l'alim de l'écran à travers la prise ADC) avec un convertisseur DC/DC à partir du 5 V (ou du 12 ?) fourni par l'alim.
(C'était le même système que sur les G3 blanc/bleu).

Dans les modèles suivants de G4, ce 24 V était fourni directement par l'alim : donc il y a 2 broches de plus sur le connecteur de l'alim, qui possède donc 22 broches.

Pour savoir si l'alim est compatible, le plus simple c'est de compter le nombre de broches du connecteur principal :
- 20 broches sur les 1ers G4
- 22 sur un QuickSilver
- 24 sur un FW800.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2008)

euh sur les quicksilver tu a un 2 em cable qui par de la l'alim vers la cart mère pour fournir l'alimentation des processeurs


----------



## claude72 (28 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh sur les quicksilver tu a un 2 em cable qui par de la l'alim vers la cart mère pour fournir l'alimentation des processeurs


Oui, effectivement, il y a aussi ce petit câble à 4 fils en plus ! mais ce n'est pas trop un problème, car ce n'est que du 5 V, qui existe dans l'alim d'un G4 @400 MHz, donc il devrait être facile de le rebrancher sur une sortie 5 V de l'alim...

... en revanche, il n'y a pas de possibilité de refabriquer le 24 V... (à moins d'acheter le convertisseur 5/24 avec l'alim !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui, effectivement, il y a aussi ce petit câble à 4 fils en plus ! mais ce n'est pas trop un problème, car ce n'est que du 5 V, qui existe dans l'alim d'un G4 @400 MHz, donc il devrait être facile de le rebrancher sur une sortie 5 V de l'alim...



Sans doute, mais reste à savoir si les 200 watts de l'alim du 400 pourront faire face à la demande du QuickSilver qui est fourni avec une alim de 360 watts ! Mieux vaudrait trouver au moins une alim de G4 plus récent (les audionumériques ont une alim de 338 watts, ça serait déjà moins risqué).


----------



## claude72 (29 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mieux vaudrait trouver au moins une alim de G4 plus récent (les audionumériques ont une alim de 338 watts, ça serait déjà moins risqué).


Effectivement, tu as raison... à moins d'avoir une consommation limitée : un seul disque-dur, un seul lecteur/graveur, pas de cartes d'extension...

Sinon, il y a toujours la solution de l'alim de PC modifiée : il est facile de trouver une alimentation 400 watts à pas cher (bien qu'en général elles soient alors de qualité assez limitée), et il est possible de trouver sur internet des schémas et des "tutos" pour l'adapter à un Mac... reste le problème du 28 V (qui sert aussi pour le démarrage...)


Edit :

... mais il se règle assez facilement :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=163189&st=0

Le 1er système permettant de "résoudre" l'absence du 28 V sur l'alim avec un interrupteur commutant le +5 V stby et le +12 V sur l'entrée 28 V est quand-même un peu limite...
... il vaut mieux aller jusqu'à l'article qui donne un lien vers un site en espagnol, et utiliser le système avec les 2 diodes de séparation.


----------

